# Gradient tool



## bobrobert (Aug 27, 2012)

When I use the gradient tool it starts out at a slope and straightening it up is tricky. I know you can click on the center line and a little symbol can be moved to align the tool but even this isn't ideal. Are there any other "tricks" that can be used? It is certainly cumbersome compared with Photoshop's simple way of dragging a line.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 27, 2012)

Try holding the Shift key down as you click on the image to create the gradient. I don't know what you can do to assure a strict horizontal/vertical when you're modifying one.

Hal


----------



## bobrobert (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks. That did the trick!


----------



## JulieM (Aug 28, 2012)

That's a new trick for me and it's nice to be able to tame the gradient tool.   Thanks from me too.


----------



## Unbroken Chain (Aug 30, 2012)

I just grab the first gradient line and swivel it until it's where I like it.


----------

